
We’re the Chrome team, here to answer questions about building a better web - ashitlerferad
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/6zpgu1/were_the_chrome_team_here_to_answer_questions/
======
Boothroid
Top 2 comments:

'How much do you value privacy in your web browser compared to others? I've
noticed that even when using the private browsing feature of Chrome, I'm still
subjected to targeted ads. When I use the same feature in Firefox, I'm not.
Even though neither should be tracking my actions from the client perspective,
I've noticed this distinction.

[–]Stan9965 84 points 21 days ago

No answer. LOL'

This is one of the reasons why I've stubbornly stuck with Firefox since '04.

